# Mudheads



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure how many of you are into mudheads, If your not then your missing out, They really are one of the best and simple drywall tools. Here is my stash, They are the standard heads, Two tapepros and two can ams. The tapepros are a little different but i quite like them, Nice head for external beads. The canam externals a bit odd, not really for me.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you ever used a 4" or 6" mud head to run offset angles? I'm thinking of trying it.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamond-6-inch-FlatApplicator.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Have you ever used a 4" or 6" mud head to run offset angles? I'm thinking of trying it.


I also have the flat can am, I think thats about 2.5inches, I havent seen a 4 0r 6 flat head, Are they better than evers, The red ones? But see that flat head in the top pic, Thats what you want for running offsets :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> I also have the flat can am, I think thats about 2.5inches, I havent seen a 4 0r 6 flat head, Are they better than evers, The red ones? But see that flat head in the top pic, Thats what you want for running offsets :thumbsup::yes:


 Our offsets are Nocoat 450.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Our offsets are Nocoat 450.


Thats a big tape, I just use the smaller one, Sounds like you do need a bigger head, I have trouble with the can am off tracking a little so i would imagine a bigger one would be worse but i could be wrong, The plastic head seems to stay straight and true and slip better.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 3, 2011)

*hi form england*

do the can ams flat heads fit the columbia tube


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

bulldog said:


> do the can ams flat heads fit the columbia tube


I cant answer that but i would guess so, Wait for it.......Columbias watching..................Your answer will arrive soon wont it aaron :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

bulldog said:


> do the can ams flat heads fit the columbia tube


They should - Can-Am attachments have a bigger inside ball size than the ball on the Columbia tube. The Can-Am tubes have a bigger ball than the Columbia's.

Can-Am's inside mud applicator that cazna is showing fits on my Columbia tube. It's a bit sloppy, but tightens up enough when I put it to the wall.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> The canam externals a bit odd, not really for me.


Nobody that I know of who has a Can-Am external uses it. At least I haven't seen them do so.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Our offsets are Nocoat 450.


No like the No coat, I have seen the best fuk up with it, softline for me, at least you get instruction on how bad the wood is, steel a different story, still softline for me:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Have you ever used a 4" or 6" mud head to run offset angles? I'm thinking of trying it.
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamond-6-inch-FlatApplicator.html


If we got a lot of the 325 (or is it 350 ????) no coat, We will use the can-am flat applicator. I think it is 3 to 3.5 inches wide. We only use it on internal 45's, and as I said, we only use it when there's a lot to do. So it works well when doing the 325.

Not sure about that 450 no coat, just switch to the 325, then no problem


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If we got a lot of the 325 (or is it 350 ????) no coat, We will use the can-am flat applicator. I think it is 3 to 3.5 inches wide. We only use it on internal 45's, and as I said, we only use it when there's a lot to do. So it works well when doing the 325.
> 
> Not sure about that 450 no coat, just switch to the 325, then no problem



I only use it as emergency, got 3 boxes given to me and they sit in the closet for 3 years, :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Not sure how many of you are into mudheads, If your not then your missing out, They really are one of the best and simple drywall tools. Here is my stash, They are the standard heads, Two tapepros and two can ams. The tapepros are a little different but i quite like them, Nice head for external beads. The canam externals a bit odd, not really for me.



Nice KeyLection you got there Cazna:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Not sure how many of you are into mudheads, If your not then your missing out, They really are one of the best and simple drywall tools. Here is my stash, They are the standard heads, Two tapepros and two can ams. The tapepros are a little different but i quite like them, Nice head for external beads. The canam externals a bit odd, not really for me.


You should sell me your tapepro head for half price:whistling2:

You got too many bead applicator heads as it is


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should sell me your tapepro head for half price:whistling2:
> 
> 
> You got too many bead applicator heads as it is


Bet he shined them up for display:detective:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should sell me your tapepro head for half price:whistling2:


Thats my fav now, It puts mud closer to the corner and not so far out as the other one, I dont use the can am external or flat, The internal and external 135 dont see much use either as is not that often they fit, They are good when they do though. Your a heavy user of the can am internal, I find it a bit clumsy and not as smooth as a plastic head, Im trying to talk Tapepro tom into making a plastic head that puts out a bead similer to the can am as i think the current internal plastic heads put out to much mud, Its not so easy to just run a head and only put out a little bit of mud, That gets a bit patchy, Two nice even beads is all thats need for taping or flushing, And the can am is cast iron, so it can drag and leave grey marks in the mud. I have the tapepro internal and havent run it yet so it may be ok but it too looks like it may put out a bit much mud, Whats your take on that 2buckaroota.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Bet he shined them up for display:detective:


Nope, No shining done at all, They just came out of the tool box that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats my fav now, It puts mud closer to the corner and not so far out as the other one, I dont use the can am external or flat, The internal and external 135 dont see much use either as is not that often they fit, They are good when they do though. Your a heavy user of the can am internal, I find it a bit clumsy and not as smooth as a plastic head, Im trying to talk Tapepro tom into making a plastic head that puts out a bead similer to the can am as i think the current internal plastic heads put out to much mud, Its not so easy to just run a head and only put out a little bit of mud, That gets a bit patchy, Two nice even beads is all thats need for taping or flushing, And the can am is cast iron, so it can drag and leave grey marks in the mud. I have the tapepro internal and havent run it yet so it may be ok but it too looks like it may put out a bit much mud, Whats your take on that 2buckaroota.


Someone wants my opinion

Well, I think the plastic heads have a cool idea behind them, and I have never ran them...... But , the problem I see with them. Is as they ware down, their going to apply a different amount of mud as time goes by on them. So if you have a head that is new and one that is 5 years old. How big of a difference is there going to be when the mud is applied. Yes you can adjust the consistency of your mud,, but?????

The one thing with the can-am heads is they run on a stainless steel runner. Yes they ware out over time too. But you can Jerry rig them by sliding something under the runners like a tooth pick or something stupid like (use your imagination). So someone will steel my idea now,,, but. Make a angle/internal applicator with just a large opening , like the can-am, but have set screws to adjust the runners to what ever depth you want. Just like the allen screws on the mechanical angle heads ,that adjust your blades. This way the adjustment of the runners and the mixture of you mud ,open up a whole lot more variables you can use.

As for the bead applicator, no real need for mud to be under the steel part of the paper bead. If I'm wrong, then we would be installing metal bead with mud then.

I remember in older post, guys said they were removing the steel plate that runs up the middle of the applicator on the can-am bead head. I was like WTF for when reading that, but said nothing (I think). It's up to the rocker to install the drywall properly so the steel of the bead rest against it. It's not up to me to be quality control for the rocker. I'm just suppose to make the damn bead stick. Plus you will get less distance/ground covered removing that steel part.

So let most of the mud apply where the paper rest, when using a bead roller, it will force some of the mud under the metal, and to the outside of the paper so........

I had to steel your pic Cazna


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Im trying to talk Tapepro tom into making a plastic head that puts out a bead similer to the can am as i think the current internal plastic heads put out to much mud, ........... I have the tapepro internal and havent run it yet so it may be ok but it too looks like it may put out a bit much mud


For internal heads, one could try mudding pieces into some of the slots - maybe the outer ones - till you get the flow amount you want, where you want. Then maybe glue them in place for something more permanent.

I was thinking to try that as well with my plastic external, but block the inside slots with pieces that go right across, to reduce mud flow into corner gaps.

If your plastic head wears down as 2buck was thinking, and it changes the mud flow amount too much, you could remove or reduce the size of some of the added in pieces to compensate. Or you could try cutting back some of the still open slots, using maybe a file with flat side edges, to allow for more flow again through them.

An fyi: The solid center of the Columbia plastic external I have is narrower than the solid center of the plastic Advance bullnose external I had (I gave it to another guy the other day). That bullnose one should work well enough for 90 degree bead as well (I tried it a bit the other day), but it puts mud out further than the Columbia - it's got an outside slot that's further out than the Columbia has.
The Columbia should work well enough for bullnose as well. I think Columbia only offers one such head, so it could be meant for both 90 and bullnose. 

For anyone using Can-Am tubes, I modified that Advance external so it would work on the other guy's Can-Am, by using a small grinder tip on a Dremel and grinding a bit off the inside of the pins which hold the head onto the tube. It didn't take too much to get it so the head would work freely on the tube. As I've mentioned before, Can-Am tubes have a larger tip size than other tubes.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

They all suck to me.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If we got a lot of the 325 (or is it 350 ????) no coat, We will use the can-am flat applicator. I think it is 3 to 3.5 inches wide. We only use it on internal 45's, and as I said, we only use it when there's a lot to do. So it works well when doing the 325.
> 
> Not sure about that 450 no coat, just switch to the 325, then no problem


We usually have upwards of 200 foot to run (internal 45"s). I figured I could save some time mudrunner the coat on and wipe by hand. The 450 installs and coats by hand easier than the 325. IMO.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Bevelation said:


> They all suck to me.


 Can't get the hang of it 'eh
You add air to powdered water


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Can't get the hang of it 'eh
> You add air to powdered water


Finally I get a worthy answer!


Actually, the applicators I liked were the older generation ones from 10 or so years ago. I cater a little more to hoppers. They're so much cleaner.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

*inside applications*

I have a question , after you roll and flush your tapes , do you then use the same applicator for the next two coats using different size flushers? I have not seen different sizes of inside 90 mudheads .

So I guess my real question is , does the applicator put enough mud on and then the angle heads/ flushers feather it out accordingly ?

Hope this doesn't sound too confusing.:confused1:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> I have a question , after you roll and flush your tapes , do you then use the same applicator for the next two coats using different size flushers? I have not seen different sizes of inside 90 mudheads .
> 
> So I guess my real question is , does the applicator put enough mud on and then the angle heads/ flushers feather it out accordingly ?
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound too confusing.:confused1:


The advance mudhead can put to much mud on due to its size so flushing can be a mess, The can am is smaller and more comfortable size for this method, I dont run the corners this way now but i did, 2 buck does though, I have the tapepro internal mud head thats smaller than the advance and have not tryed it yet, I think there is a gap for a mudhead that puts out the same beads as the can am.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gotmud said:


> I have a question , after you roll and flush your tapes , do you then use the same applicator for the next two coats using different size flushers? I have not seen different sizes of inside 90 mudheads .
> 
> So I guess my real question is , does the applicator put enough mud on and then the angle heads/ flushers feather it out accordingly ?
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound too confusing.:confused1:


Yes, but you may half to experiment with your mud mix, our mix is fairly runny. So start with some stiff mud, and keep adding water till your flusher head gives you the desired look you want:yes:


And are you running your angles 3 times ???????????:blink:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, but you may half to experiment with your mud mix, our mix is fairly runny. So start with some stiff mud, and keep adding water till your flusher head gives you the desired look you want:yes:
> 
> 
> And are you running your angles 3 times ???????????:blink:


Yes I have always run them 3 times by hand is that not necessary? How do u guys run your angles?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Yes I have always run them 3 times by hand is that not necessary? How do u guys run your angles?


One 2 1/2 during the tape coat and one 3 1/2to finish with angle heads:thumbsup:.


----------

